# Need tips on cleaning Nova G3 chuck



## Dan26 (Jan 25, 2014)

My chuck is getting a little harder to open and close the jaws. I cleaned it with a brush best I could and it helps but I'm wondering if anyone has tips on cleaning this thing without disassembly. Is there some sort of cleaner that I can spray, pour or dip the chuck in that will help to remove the grime?


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 25, 2014)

I've soaked mine with the jaws removrd in acetone with a cover to minimize evaporation. The soak bath resolves and loosens fine dust or deposits in the jaw slides and worm drive. Leave overnight. I remove the chuck and operate the drive with the key a few times, rinse, wipe and the dry. Once dry I lube lightly with Rem Oil gun spray with Teflon. Operate the drive to help spread the lube. When dry put back I to use.


----------



## Dan26 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Kevin. That was my first thought but I didn't know if there was something else I should do.


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 25, 2014)

If its seized up with dust and rust, you can remove the blocks from their groved ways and clean. Keep up with their positions in the body and run them all the way in when reassembled. You want to ensure they meet in the middle correctly. I had a mini Nova that had to be taken apart. They are pretty simple but they have to go back in the correct order.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe, the simplest way to clean a chuck (I have the same one) is to either submerse it in petrol overnight and then give it a good blow with the air gun.

Another way is to use a washing spray gun with petrol and give it a good run around.

You can purchase "degreaser" spray cans, and do the same.

After I clean mine and before I mount it back in the lathe, I give it a spray with WD40, all around, that has served me well...!

Cheers
George


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 26, 2014)

I use compressed air blown under high pressure to clean mine. Be careful of the lubricant used, as sometimes it makes the problem worse, I don't use anything apart from graphite powder occasionally.
About once a year I strip mine down so that a proper clean can be done. Very simple to do, circlip pliers are required to remove the circlip at the back.
I numbered the body as to the position of the jaw blocks. As someone else mentioned make sure that the jaws meet in the centre. 
Kryn


----------



## edstreet (Jan 26, 2014)

Brake cleaner  works wonders.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 26, 2014)

I just got some of this to clean my table saw blade. Sprayed it on, waited a few minutes, and everything wiped right off the teeth (I cut a lot of Pine). Worth a try.

Trend Tool & Bit Cleaner | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------

